# Corsair Graphite 600T



## Darksaber (Nov 6, 2010)

Corsair has put a lot of engineering into their Obsidian case line-up and everyone had eagerly been awaiting their first mid-tower case offering. Enter stage left: Corsair Graphite 600T, which takes a lot of the features of the Obsidian and packs it into a uniqe looking case at a much lower price point. We tear it apart and put it back together, to see if it can impress as much as the Obsidian series.

*Show full review*


----------



## Makaveli (Nov 24, 2010)

Great review

Its a tough choice between this case and the CM 690 II Advanced which is $89 and has most of the same features.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

I played with this case at CompUSA last weekend and loved it. The latches on the side panels are incredibly convenient, and there has to be at least 3" of space behind the motherboard tray (more than the 800D has). 

If I ever see it for about $130 shipped it will be moine.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 24, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I played with this case at CompUSA last weekend and loved it. The latches on the side panels are incredibly convenient, and there has to be at least 3" of space behind the motherboard tray (more than the 800D has).
> 
> If I ever see it for about $130 shipped it will be moine.



3" is 7.5 cm, that is pretty long, im sure you must mean 3cm instead 

but yeah,defo great case, would get that or the phantom


----------



## OneCool (Nov 24, 2010)

I really like this case! Nice review.


Im not sure Corsair would approve of the NZXT power supply though


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 24, 2010)

I like your reviews Darksaber because your cable management is always clean. This case has a ton of features for just a mid-tower and I like that it comes with white LEDs and not blue, red or green.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> 3" is 7.5 cm, that is pretty long, im sure you must mean 3cm instead
> 
> but yeah,defo great case, would get that or the phantom



Nah dude I stuck my finger through the CPU backplate hole on the mobo tray, and the side panel was about to my first knuckle on that finger, which is 2.5 or 3". With that much room there would never be any problems trying to get the panel on because of all the wires smushed together back there.


----------



## Vancha (Nov 24, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Nah dude I stuck my finger through the CPU backplate hole on the mobo tray, and the side panel was about to my first knuckle on that finger, which is 2.5 or 3". With that much room there would never be any problems trying to get the panel on because of all the wires smushed together back there.


Three inches to your first knuckle? What are you? An aye-aye?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 24, 2010)

Joe idk what the fuck you been smoking man  but 3 inches????? 7.5cm???? find a ruler and check you finger man, somethings srsly wrong


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Joe idk what the fuck you been smoking man  but 3 inches????? 7.5cm???? find a ruler and check you finger man, somethings srsly wrong



Well alright, 2 3/8"






Moral of the story is that there was a lot of room back there


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 24, 2010)

are you a giant?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> are you a giant?



Yeah


----------



## melkhior (Nov 24, 2010)

Here in Spain it costs 159€ in most places (in some others more xD) and the Silverstone FT02 costs 181€. For 20€ more I can purchuase a much better case.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

melkhior said:


> Here in Spain it costs 159€ in most places (in some others more xD) and the Silverstone FT02 costs 181€. For 20€ more I can purchuase a much better case.



How do you think the FT02 is much better? I was thinking about both this or the FT02 for my next case.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 24, 2010)

FT02 is supreme for aircooling


----------



## melkhior (Nov 24, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> How do you think the FT02 is much better? I was thinking about both this or the FT02 for my next case.



Well, it has better fans, has foam in the case to reduce the noise, 90º motherboard mounting and almost no plastic. I think FT02 is the best case for air at the moment.


----------



## Vancha (Nov 24, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Nah dude I stuck my finger through the CPU backplate hole on the mobo tray, and the side panel was about to my first knuckle on that finger





Soylent Joe said:


> the side panel was about to my first knuckle on that finger





Soylent Joe said:


> my first knuckle





Soylent Joe said:


>


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

Vancha said:


> http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/5571/psyducki.gif



>greentexting doesn't work well on here
>doesn't work well
>doesn't work

I see now that that is my second knuckle.

I also see that you guys were right all along. Oh lawd.


----------



## mascotzel (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice cable management. It's a really nice case, but I don't like the permanent LEDs.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 26, 2010)

Love the review and me want!!!


----------



## finndrummer (Nov 26, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> Great review
> 
> Its a tough choice between this case and the CM 690 II Advanced which is $89 and has most of the same features.



A 5970 won't fit in the CM 690 II Advanced and maybe 6970/6990 also. The 600t is larger.

No fan filters. This is really disappointing.


----------



## Makaveli (Nov 26, 2010)

A 5970 will fit but you will have to remove the bottom hard drive rack for it.

I just picked up the 690 II Advanced and hope to grab a 6970 also in Q1 2011.

Right now first thing i'm going to do before rebuilding is replace the stock fans that come in the case.

Thinking about going with :

Xigmatek XLF-F1455 140mm 4 White LED x3 two for top of the case one infront.


----------



## countcristo (Nov 27, 2010)

so p183 or 600T if you could get them at the same price of $120?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 27, 2010)

countcristo said:


> so p183 or 600T if you could get them at the same price of $120?



600T, most definitely.


----------

